# mpd is dropping connection



## Maxim (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi!
I'm having such a problem: mpd is dropping connection, in the log file I see this:

```
Oct 21 11:21:12 gate mpd: [L-1] LCP: no reply to 2 echo request(s)
Oct 21 11:21:22 gate mpd: [L-1] LCP: no reply to 3 echo request(s)
Oct 21 11:21:32 gate mpd: [L-1] LCP: no reply to 4 echo request(s)
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [L-1] LCP: no reply to 5 echo request(s)
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [L-1] LCP: peer not responding to echo requests
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [L-1] LCP: state change Opened --> Stopping
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [L-1] Link: Leave bundle "B-1"
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [B-1] Bundle: Status update: up 0 links, total bandwidth 9600 bps
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [B-1] IPCP: Close event
Oct 21 11:21:42 gate mpd: [B-1] IPCP: state change Opened --> Closing
```

If I'm not mistaken, everything should be finewith this IPF rules:

```
pass out quick proto icmp from any to any keep state
pass in quick proto icmp from any to any keep state
```
But it is not  All is working fine when the firewall is in "allow all" mode.

What protocols/ports must be allowed on my firewall to make this errors disappear?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2009)

This is not ICMP. Maybe GRE? Look at tcpdump.


----------



## Maxim (Oct 21, 2009)

I also have these two rules - without them I can't connect to my private network:

```
pass in quick proto tcp from any to $IP port = 1723 keep state
pass in quick proto gre from any to any keep state
```

I tried tcpdump, but the command 'tcpdump -i ng0 -vv > file' is showing me nothing:

```
0 packets captured
0 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2009)

Try a pass out for gre, just to see what happens?


----------



## Maxim (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks! That helped..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2009)

Good. See if you can limit it somewhat ('from any to any' is pretty wide, but that goes for just about every firewall rule -- try to narrow down the scope if possible).


----------

